# outlook via windows server



## amir25 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello, i'm having a company and i'm having employees with computers, what i would like to know if there is a way that the employees access there outlook mail to send or receive mails by a computer server which is having operating system windows 2012, 

thanks in advanced.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

You could host Exchange Server on Server 2012, but I'd recommend the server is dedicated solely to Exchange, i.e. it's not used as a domain controller or file server.


----------



## amir25 (Jul 12, 2017)

thanks for replying , 
you mean by using application like mail server on windows 2012.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes, that's what I meant.


----------



## amir25 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello,
i need help in configuring the mail flow [ accepted domains, email addresse policies,....etc] , i'm having a domain on Godady so i need help to configure it with the exchange server and the DNS too.

Thanks.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Configuring Exchange can be pretty complicated. If you have no experience with it the odds of getting it working by asking for help on a message board are almost zero. I highly recommend you locate someone who has experience in setting up Exchange.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I concur wholeheartedly with srhoades.


----------

